#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайский язык необходим для углубленного изучения чань-буддизма

## Еше Нинбо

Для углублённого изучения чань-буддизма необходимо изучать китайский язык, так как даже при чтении материалов, уже переведённых с китайского на русский, теряется определённая часть информации и её точность. Огромное число наставлений и текстов школы Чань не переведено на иностранные языки. Кроме того, необходимо пройти практику и обучение у Мастера Чань. Без знания языка общение будет затруднено.

В настоящее время преподавание китайского языка стало систематизированным и достаточно разработанным в России. Открываются институты Конфуция, которые финансируются Китаем и где бесплатно осуществляется преподавание китайского языка и китайской культуры. Также в Интернете представлено много обучающих сайтов по китайскому языку. Издаются серьёзные словари и учёбники. 
Например, в приграничном с Китаем регионе Забайкальском крае с 13 по 14 апреля 2011 года в г.Чите в старейшем учебном заведении города средней школе №4 с углублённым преподаванием китайского языка прошла Первая международная научно-практическая конференция по вопросам преподавания китайского языка. 
При изучении китайского языка всё больше используется дистанционное обучение с помощью компьютерных технологий. Разрабатывается всё больше и больше таких учебных программ как в Китае, так и в России.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (17.04.2011), Ersh (15.04.2011), Miao Da (16.04.2011), Song Goku (16.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Для углублённого изучения чань-буддизма необходимо изучать китайский язык


Так завещал Будда, ух!

----------

Дондог (16.04.2011), Иван Петров (15.04.2011), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> В настоящее время преподавание китайского языка стало систематизированным и достаточно разработанным в России. Открываются институты Конфуция, которые финансируются Китаем и где бесплатно осуществляется преподавание китайского языка и китайской культуры. Также в Интернете представлено много обучающих сайтов по китайскому языку. Издаются серьёзные словари и учёбники.


Лично я готов посодействовать в Санкт-Петербурге такой инициативе совершенно практически. К тому же, мне и самому было бы интересно узнать основы китайского языка. Но: "учебники", а не "учёбники"! То есть для меня вся суть в квалификации преподавателей, а то я уже видел тут "преподавателей кунь-фу"...




> Например, в приграничном с Китаем регионе


Например Китай имеет виды на приграничный с Китаем регион, или я ошибаюсь в балансе сил ядерного сдерживания двух добрососедствующих стран?

----------

Дондог (16.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (15.04.2011)

----------


## Манавах

> Для углублённого изучения чань-буддизма необходимо изучать китайский язык...


К счастью,что-бы практиковать чань-буддизм китайский язык не нужен.Русский и суахили тоже можно отбросить. :Smilie: 
Шутка.

----------

Secundus (15.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (15.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В Санкт-петербургском университете есть институт Конфуция www.ci.pu.ru
Институты Конфуция открываются не только в России, но и по всему миру. Традиционная китайская культура, стержнем которой является чань-буддизм (без преувеличения) - это  сокровище не только китайской нации, но и всего человечества.

Можно будет, если есть желающие изучать самостоятельно китайский, организовать дистанционное обучение и консультирование по изучению китайского языка здесь на сайте. По сути, китайский язык не сложнее других языков.

Политика буддистов не сильно интересует. Одно можно сказать, сейчас во всём мире происходит экономическая интеграция и глобализация.

Интересно отметить, что в Монголии и России в дацанах принято читать молитвы на тибетском, что не случайно. Это способствует изучению тибетского языка и дальнейшей углублённой практике у буддийских мастеров Тибета.

Некоторые сайты по изучению китайского языка:
www.ling-lung.blogspot.com
www.bigchina.ru

----------

Miao Da (16.04.2011), Song Goku (16.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

2 Бао. Сейчас по всему миру и в России есть единая, введенная Китаем ступенчатая система сдачи экзаменов по китайскому языку (путунхуа). Она называется HSK (Hanyu Shuiping Kaoshi) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSK. Это что-то вроде китайского TOEFL.
Официальный сертификат по HSK дает право работать в Китае по найму. Фонетическая часть HSK базируется на "государственном китайском" - путунхуа, на западе -мандарин - на основе пекинского диалекта. Конечно, если изучать разговорный киттайский у шанхайца, то может быть фонетику (коую) и не сдашь. Но с другой стороны, в шанхайском регионе тоже много хороших монастырей :Smilie:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (17.04.2011), Song Goku (16.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (15.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Для углублённого изучения чань-буддизма необходимо изучать китайский язык, так как даже при чтении материалов, уже переведённых с китайского на русский, теряется определённая часть информации и её точность. Огромное число наставлений и текстов школы Чань не переведено на иностранные языки. Кроме того, необходимо пройти практику и обучение у Мастера Чань. Без знания языка общение будет затруднено.


А как же быть с "прямой передачей знания минуя слова и писания" ?  :Smilie:  Тот же Бодхидхарма вроде и не говорил сильно по-китайски.
Это шутка, конечно, я сам часто сталкиваюсь даже при переводе с английского на русский как теряется смысл многих понятий. Чань это прежде всего изучение себя через медитацию. Более того, чтобы выучить все тонкости языка, чтобы читать чаньские тексты, которые и без того запутаны да еще и написаны на древнем языке, понадобится очень много времени. Другой язык это не просто другие слова, которые можно перевести, это и другой образ мысли.
В чем я с Вами полностью согласен, так это если поставить перед собой цель изучать чань в Китае, то без языка это будет невозможно.

----------

Еше Нинбо (15.04.2011), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Secundus

всё как обычно: буддисты - практикуют, буддологи - изучают

----------


## AndyZ

> всё как обычно: буддисты - практикуют, буддологи - изучают


Не всегда. Посмотрите на Александра Берзина.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

всё как обычно: «буддисты» — «практикуют», буддологи —изучают, буддисты —изучают и практикуют.

----------

AndyZ (15.04.2011), Ersh (15.04.2011), Song Goku (16.04.2011), Буль (15.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (15.04.2011), Дондог (16.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Санкт-петербургском университете есть институт Конфуция www.ci.pu.ru
> Институты Конфуция открываются не только в России, но и по всему миру. Традиционная китайская культура, *стержнем которой является чань-буддизм* (без преувеличения) - это  сокровище не только китайской нации, но и всего человечества.


Что касается стержня кит. культуры, так он, по мне, представляет собою такое сложное сочетание "языческих", даосских, конфуцианских и буддийских "стержней", что... %) С преобладанием конфуцианства или неоконфуцианства (см. название института?), а не буддизма.




> Можно будет, если есть желающие изучать самостоятельно китайский, организовать дистанционное обучение и консультирование по изучению китайского языка здесь на сайте. По сути, китайский язык не сложнее других языков.


Дело, несомненно, благое!
Но если идти к "корням" (т.е. к истокам), то окажется, что нужно учить вэньянь, который, насколько знаю, мало кто знает/понимает даже среди очень образованных китайцев... А у нас с синологами, искушёнными в вэньяне, вообще беда: неприбыльное дело. : (

----------

Ersh (15.04.2011), Ho Shim (16.04.2011), Song Goku (16.04.2011), Дондог (16.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> В Санкт-петербургском университете есть институт Конфуция www.ci.pu.ru
> Институты Конфуция открываются не только в России, но и по всему миру. Традиционная китайская культура, стержнем которой является чань-буддизм (без преувеличения)


Типо, да. До буддизма-то в Китае культура была не традиционная. Без преувеличения.

----------

Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

> Интересно отметить, что в Монголии и России в дацанах принято читать молитвы на тибетском, что не случайно. Это способствует изучению тибетского языка и дальнейшей углублённой практике у буддийских мастеров Тибета.
> www.ling-lung.blogspot.com
> www.bigchina.ru


Еше Нимбо, ну наверное всё же они читаются на тибетском не с целью изучению тибетского языка. 
С переводами и транслитерациями теряется "мантрический эффект". Например несмотря на то что тексты в корейском Чань это почти 100 процентов китайский экспорт, Да Бэй Чжоу - транслит с санскрита. (В Китае этот текст тоже звуковая адаптация.) Это серьёзная дилема. Я до сих пор не могу уверенно принять решение:Перевести всё и петь с людьми на русском или же  петь с теми же людьми, но непонимающими смысла, на китайском. Наставники которых я спрашивал отвечали:"Да, вы можете петь и на русском". Если бы сказали: "Дык, конечно! В чём вопрос!?", то я бы .... :Smilie:

----------


## До

> По сути, китайский язык не сложнее других языков.


Это трагическое преувеличение.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.04.2011), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

> Для углублённого изучения чань-буддизма необходимо изучать китайский язык, так как даже при чтении материалов, уже переведённых с китайского на русский, теряется определённая часть информации и её точность. Огромное число наставлений и текстов школы Чань не переведено на иностранные языки. Кроме того, необходимо пройти практику и обучение у Мастера Чань. Без знания языка общение будет затруднено.


"необходимо пройти практику и обучение у Мастера Чань." 
- Это самое главное. Но если вы знаете, мастера Чань не всегда говорят на китайском.  :Smilie:  В конце концов есть вспомогательные инструменты безязыкового общения: палки, мухогонки и пр..  :Smilie: 
Ну а если серьёзно, то знать язык совсем не лишне. Здесь на форуме присутствуют люди ставшие монахами в Корее. Они подтвердят, что язык важный инструмент. И пренебрегать, ссылаться на "от сердца к сердцу" несколько... ну вы знаете. :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (17.04.2011), Song Goku (16.04.2011), Vladiimir (18.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

> Это трагическое преувеличение.


Это трагический стеретип.

----------

Дондог (16.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Институты Конфуция открываются не только в России, но и по всему миру. Традиционная китайская культура, стержнем которой является чань-буддизм (без преувеличения)


Почему ж они тогда называются Институтами Конфуция, а не Институтами Хуэй-Нэна? Если и впрямь без преувеличения?




> По сути, китайский язык не сложнее других языков.


Это в том смысле, что все явления по сути пустотны? Или в том смысле, что вэньянь сопоставим по сложности с классическим тибетским и санскритом?

На форуме могут присутствовать люди, которые о китайском вообще не имеют представления, не надо вводить их в заблуждение, чтобы они думали, что китайский не сложнее чем пиджин-инглиш  :Smilie: 

А с тем, что для углублённого изучения чань-буддизма необходимо изучать китайский язык, абсолютно согласен. Причём в первую очередь вэньянь, а не разговорный. Хотя ради общения с наставником можно хоть миньнаньхуа выучить.

----------

Song Goku (16.04.2011), Дондог (16.04.2011), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Юй Кан (17.04.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

Встает вопрос, что такое углубленное изучение чань-буддизма.
Если всерьёз изучать _философию чань-буддизма_, я думаю, без китайского не обойтись. В Корее в том числе. Весь буддизм в Корее на китайском языке. Как, я думаю и в Японии. И скорее всего во Вьетнаме. Если учиться в каком-либо буддийском университете, то знать китайский на каком-то базовом уровне просто необходимо. Потому что даже в корейских текстах все основные термины и понятия пишутся китайскими иероглифами.
Что бы жить в корейском монастыре и учиться у корейского мастера Дзэн, достаточно будет знать корейский. Но на неплохом уровне. Хотя, тут уже зависит от ситуации. Практика, как таковая, не сильно зависит от языка, но даже просто для совместной жизни с монахами, знать язык на минимальном уровне нужно.
Есть практика, для которой язык совсем не нужно знать. Есть практика, к примеру интервью с мастером, или наставления, которые он дает, для которой язык учителя знать необходимо, будь то китайский, корейский или английский. Но к какому-то одному из них сама практика Чань/Дзэн/Сон не привязана.

----------

Miao Da (18.04.2011), Won Soeng (20.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Я 32 года изучаю китайский :Smilie: ))
Легче китайского в мире нет языка)))
Нет в нём строгой категории времени, числа, рода, падежа, склонения, нет словоизменения. 
Слова очень короткие.
Единственная трудность вначале - понимать на слух. Произношение легко вырабатывается при правильной тренировке.
Иероглифы определённую трудность представляют. Но все они состоят из ограниченного числа более простых компонентов -графем, которые легко выучить.
Для меня китайский несравненно легче, чем даже английский. Может это также от того, что я очень люблю китайскую культуру.
Да. Я не точно выразился. Конфуций - это традиционная китайская культура, Хуэйнэн - глобальная космическая культура.

----------

Miao Da (18.04.2011), Vladiimir (18.04.2011), Буль (17.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я 32 года изучаю китайский))
> Легче китайского в мире нет языка)))


А вы не лукавите? Считали ли вы, что легче китайского в мире нет языка 32 года назад? И считали ли вы так непрерывно все эти 32 года?

Возможно, китайский кажется вам легче английского, потому что английский вы изучали менее 32 лет.

Как раз всё то, чего нет в китайском представляет огромные сложности при его изучении.

Я изучаю китайский всего 3 года и хорошо помню все свои первые впечатления от этой его потрясающей простоты.

----------

Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Лучше и не скажешь, потрясающая, гениальная простота!

Английский - 30 лет. С перерывами как тот, так и другой. Отсчёт от средней школы)))
Мотивация при изучении языка, наверное, один из главных факторов эффективности его изучения. Я всегда радовался когда изучал китайский. Для меня это была и есть большая радость изучать этот язык.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (17.04.2011), Vladiimir (18.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я 32 года изучаю китайский))
> Легче китайского в мире нет языка)))


Из всех языков самый сложный -- язык молчания. Или, иначе, язык, в котором нет "Я"... : )




> Да. Я не точно выразился. Конфуций - это традиционная китайская культура, Хуэйнэн - глобальная космическая культура.


Так будет не то чтоб точнее, но уж точно параднее и красивше. : ))
И локально-культурный Бодхидхарма, уж не говоря о Будде Готаме, отдыхают в тени глобально-космического Хуйнэна? : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2011)

----------


## До

> Легче китайского в мире нет языка)))


http://www.pinyin.info/readings/texts/moser.html

ps. http://www.sinosplice.com/life/archi...hinese-is-hard

----------


## До



----------

Chhyu Dorje (17.04.2011), Ho Shim (17.04.2011), Natalia A (17.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (17.04.2011), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вышеуказанную юмореску написал известный китайский лингвист Чжао Юаньжэнь в ответ на попытки в период Культурной революции упразднить иероглифическую письменность и перейти на буквенную письменность пиньинь. Это невозможно, так как в китайском языке огромное количество омонимов (одинаково звучащих слов с разным значением). 
Китайский язык слоговой, всего в нём несколько сот слогов, и весь язык умещается в них. Поэтому запоминать китайские слова в высшей степени легко :Smilie: ))
Определённую трудность представляет письменность. Но все иероглифы состоят из определённого количества простых ключей и имеют определённую структуру.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Из всех языков самый сложный -- язык молчания. Или, иначе, язык, в котором нет "Я"... : )
> 
>  : )


Юй Кан говорит о языке молчания, в котором нет "Я". Наверное, Вы хорошо разбираетесь в этом языке раз говорите об этом?
Кто в совершенстве владеет этим языком? И владеют ли им великие мастера, которых вы имели честь упомянуть?

----------


## Dron

> 


Да. Остальные слоги в китайском явно от пресыщения.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Китайский язык слоговой, всего в нём несколько сот слогов, и весь язык умещается в них. Поэтому запоминать китайские слова в высшей степени легко))
> Определённую трудность представляет письменность. Но все иероглифы состоят из определённого количества простых ключей и имеют определённую структуру.


Как раз из-за этого обилия омонимов запоминать китайские слова в высшей степени сложно. Потому что они все кажутся похожими друг на друга. А уж понимать на слух —это вообще ад. Приходится постоянно угадывать из контекста, имеется ли в виду, например, 数学，树穴 или 腧穴. А новичкам, которые плохо слышат тона, приходится ещё и отличать это всё от 输血，书学 и 鼠穴. И так с большинством двусложных (!) слов. Цитаты из вэньяня на слух понимать вообще нереально.

Письменность составляет не просто трудность, а огромную трудность. Необходимо потратить несколько лет и выучить хотя бы две-три тысячи иероглифов, чтобы не лазать в словарь при чтении (а для чтения сутр и четыре-пять не помешает, да и традиционные неплохо подтянуть). И при этом постоянно читать тексты, иначе чуть более редкие иероглифы моментально забываются.

Причём я ведь не спорю, это очень интересно, обалденно увлекательно и радостно. Но вот вводить людей в заблуждение, что это легко — не стоит. Многие рискуют потратить несколько лет на то, чтобы научиться в лучшем случае покупать на рынке еду и читать детские книжки, а потом разочароваться навсегда. Я последние три года учусь в Китае, и наблюдаю неутешительную картину. Только те, кто тратит большую часть своего времени на изучение китайского, достигают результатов. У тех, кто занимается другим — развлекается, работает или учится на неязыковой специальности, язык практически не прогрессирует. Китайский (для европейцев) объективно 
намного сложнее европейских языков.

Если интересно и есть время слушать:
http://laowaicast.rpod.ru/171629.html
http://laowaicast.rpod.ru/173795.html
http://laowaicast.rpod.ru/175981.html

----------

Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Юй Кан (17.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан говорит о языке молчания, в котором нет "Я". Наверное, Вы хорошо разбираетесь в этом языке раз говорите об этом?


Не только Юй Кан, не знающий в совершенстве ни одного языка, способен отличить один из двух названных языков от другого (т.е. язык молчания -- от языка с минимизацией "Я").
Овладевать азами второго, в любом языке : ), -- несколько проще... Подсказать, как?




> Кто в совершенстве владеет этим языком? И владеют ли им великие мастера, которых вы имели честь упомянуть?


Еше Нинбо имеет честь усомниться в этом? : ))
Заодно: почему он же, оставив лишь сиротливый смайлик : ), удалил всю цитату с упоминаньем всех важнейших имён, без которых не было бы ни Чань ни буддизма?

----------


## Юй Кан

В дополнение к справедливо сказанному Цхултримом Тращи.
Китайский язык -- тоновый (хотя, насколько знаю, тонов в нём меньше, чем, к примеру во вьетнамском).
Отсюда ещё одна проблема для человека, овладевающего китайским не с детства: слух у людей, выросших в китайскоговорящей среде, куда тоньше, "музыкальнее"...

----------

Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2011)

----------


## До

Да Еше Нинбо просто хвастается своей крутью. Что уж тут, грешок не серьёзный.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я последние три года учусь в Китае, и наблюдаю неутешительную картину. Только те, кто тратит большую часть своего времени на изучение китайского, достигают результатов. У тех, кто занимается другим — развлекается, работает или учится на неязыковой специальности, язык практически не прогрессирует.


У Вас, наверное, интерес больше лежит в другой сфере, либо к другому языку. Всё зависит от мотивации.
Когда есть глубокий интерес, всё кажется лёгким. Когда нет глубокого интереса, всё кажется крайне сложным.
К примеру, для меня английский всегда был и остаётся крайне сложным языком. Наверное, потому что я не имею никакого интереса к англоговорящей культуре :Smilie: ))

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Заодно: почему он же, оставив лишь сиротливый смайлик : ), удалил всю цитату с упоминаньем всех важнейших имён, без которых не было бы ни Чань ни буддизма?


Ваша цитата мне показалась неуважительной по отношению к важнейшим именам, без которых, как вы правильно говорите, не было бы ни чань, ни буддизма.

----------


## Буль

> Но вот вводить людей в заблуждение, что это легко — не стоит. Многие рискуют потратить несколько лет на то, чтобы научиться в лучшем случае покупать на рынке еду и читать детские книжки, а потом разочароваться навсегда.


Мне почему-то кажется что если 6 миллионов китайцев смогли овладеть китайским-- то и я смогу...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Еше Нинбо (18.04.2011), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У Вас, наверное, интерес больше лежит в другой сфере, либо к другому языку. Всё зависит от мотивации.
> Когда есть глубокий интерес, всё кажется лёгким. Когда нет глубокого интереса, всё кажется крайне сложным.


Мой основной интерес лежит именно в этой сфере. Когда я начал изучать китайский, я сказал себе «если понадобится, я буду его изучать всю жизнь», надеюсь лет хотя бы ещё на 20 меня хватит  :Smilie:  Просто лёгким мне он казался только пока я его совсем не знал, а по мере его изучения он кажется всё более и более сложным. И даже более интересным от этого, но никак не простым.




> Мне почему-то кажется что если 6 миллионов китайцев смогли овладеть китайским-- то и я смогу...


Конечно сможете. Вам даже не потребуется, как китайцам, тратить на это 20 лет жизни в Китае (если брать уровень выпускника университета как показатель совершенного владения языком). 6-7 лет занятий вполне может хватить  :Wink:

----------

Буль (18.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ваша цитата мне показалась неуважительной по отношению к важнейшим именам, без которых, как вы правильно говорите, не было бы ни чань, ни буддизма.


Именно что показалось... Там был лишь ироничный намёк на то, что "Хуэйнэн - глобальная космическая культура", как и многое из написанного в этом треде Еше Нинбо, -- не более чем трибунно-маркетинговый слоган.

----------


## Ersh

> Мне почему-то кажется что если 6 миллионов китайцев смогли овладеть китайским-- то и я смогу...


Можно, но сложно. Но разговаривать как китаец ты все равно уже не будешь никогда. Но попробовать стоит, это очень интересное дело - изучение китайского. Мне жалко, что пришлось бросить в свое время.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Да, и еще. Параллельно с изучением китайского неплохо бы изучать классический буддизм, и уже сделанные переводы и буддологическое наследие. В Китае буддизм перемешан с народными верованиями, даосизмом и учениями синкретических сект, для описания многих аспектов практики используются аналогии и небуддийские коннотации. Сами китайцы это хорошо понимают, но для нашего брата имхо - легко увлечься, и там, где буддист-китаец увидит коннотацию, аллегорию - европеец, не зная собственно буддийского учения, может принять это как прямое буддийское высказывание.

----------

Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2011), Юй Кан (17.04.2011)

----------


## Kit

Скажите пожалуйста, а насколько труден корейский язык относительно китайского?

----------


## Miao Da

-Слон длинный и тонкий.
- Нет! Он толстый как столб.
-Что вы! Он похож на метлу!
Никого конкретно. Просто музыкой навеяло. 
Конечно он и длинный и толстый и с метёлкой.

----------

Еше Нинбо (18.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

Ох...  :Frown:  друзья, пожалуйста, напомните мне сколько тысяч раз на форуме, как некое откровение, цитировали эту притчу?   :Frown:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Скажите пожалуйста, а насколько труден корейский язык относительно китайского?


Не специалист в обоих. Но, как минимум, он проще из-за того, что в нем буквенный алфавит, а не иероглифы. Но это и создает некоторые проблемы. Поскольку китайские иероглифы используются повсеместно, грамотному человеку в Корее надо знать их несколько тысяч, чтобы газету прочитать, дорожный указатель в монастыре или книгу по буддизму  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Корейский разговорный — это просто сказка. Там правда немного замысловатое произношение (всё равно намного проще чем китайское), и много грамматики, но всё ясно и понятно. Корейский алфавит — вообще чудо как логично и красиво.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> -Слон длинный и тонкий.
> - Нет! Он толстый как столб.
> -Что вы! Он похож на метлу!
> Никого конкретно. Просто музыкой навеяло. 
> Конечно он и длинный и толстый и с метёлкой.


Когда слон идёт на рынок за бананами его ничто не может отвлечь: ни лай собак, ни что другое.
Он ясно видит свою цель и прибыв на рынок ест бананы до отвала. :Smilie: ))

----------


## Secundus

> всё как обычно: «буддисты» — «практикуют», буддологи — изучают, буддисты — изучают и практикуют.


гм, как изящно и праведно вы провели линию между плебсом и патрициями !
ну тогда уж откройтесь до конца, таинственный незнакомец, - вы считаете себя буддистом или "буддистом" ?
а вот скажите, Гаутама был буддистом или "буддистом" ? И много ли чего он изучал дабы освободиться ?
И, кстати, освободило ли вас всё вами изученное ?

----------


## До

> а вот скажите, Гаутама ... И много ли чего он изучал дабы освободиться ?


Много, конечно.

----------

Федор Ф (18.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ну тогда уж откройтесь до конца, таинственный незнакомец, - вы считаете себя буддистом или "буддистом" ?
> а вот скажите, Гаутама был буддистом или "буддистом" ? И много ли чего он изучал дабы освободиться ?
> И, кстати, освободило ли вас всё вами изученное ?


Я по своей же классификации отношусь к недобуддологам. Изучать —изучаю помаленьку, а практикой это просто смешно назвать. Всё изученное меня пока не освободило, но как ни удивительно, приносит огромную пользу в этом направлении.

Гаутама, как известно, не был буддистом в своём последнем рождении. Дхармы тогда в мире не было, поэтому нечего было и изучать.

----------


## До

> Гаутама, как известно, не был буддистом в своём последнем рождении. Дхармы тогда в мире не было, поэтому нечего было и изучать.


Гаутама, как известно, был лучшим буддистом в своём последнем рождении. И Дхарма появилась в мире благодаря тому, что он ей научил. А изучил ли он сам то чему учил? Очевидно да.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Гаутама, как известно, был лучшим буддистом в своём последнем рождении. И Дхарма появилась в мире благодаря тому, что он ей научил. А изучил ли он сам то чему учил? Очевидно да.


Насколько я понимаю, в предыдущих рождениях, в том числе когда он был практикующим в общине Будды Кашьяпы. Или поправьте.

----------


## AndyZ

> Еше Нимбо, ну наверное всё же они читаются на тибетском не с целью изучению тибетского языка. 
> С переводами и транслитерациями теряется "мантрический эффект". Например несмотря на то что тексты в корейском Чань это почти 100 процентов китайский экспорт, Да Бэй Чжоу - транслит с санскрита. (В Китае этот текст тоже звуковая адаптация.) Это серьёзная дилема. Я до сих пор не могу уверенно принять решение:Перевести всё и петь с людьми на русском или же  петь с теми же людьми, но непонимающими смысла, на китайском. Наставники которых я спрашивал отвечали:"Да, вы можете петь и на русском". Если бы сказали: "Дык, конечно! В чём вопрос!?", то я бы ....


Я думаю они правы по поводу русского языка. Я сужу по западным дзен центрам в японской традиции. Тут перемешались 3 языка. Например Сутра Сердца поется на английском, последняя строчка Гате, Гате – так и осталась. Многие атрибуты практики на японском – дзадзэн, кинхин, докусан и т.д. Ведь в дзен слова это не самое главное, всего лишь палец показывающий на луну.

----------


## До

> Насколько я понимаю, в предыдущих рождениях, в том числе когда он был практикующим в общине Будды Кашьяпы. Или поправьте.


В общине Кашьяпы было его последнее рождение? Это такой лёгкий отход от своих слов?

Я говорил о последнем рождении:



> Сообщение от Цхултрим Тращи
> 
> Гаутама, как известно, не был буддистом в своём последнем рождении. Дхармы тогда в мире не было, поэтому нечего было и изучать.
> 
> 
> Гаутама, как известно, был лучшим буддистом в своём последнем рождении. И Дхарма появилась в мире благодаря тому, что он ей научил. А изучил ли он сам то чему учил? Очевидно да.

----------


## Miao Da

> Я думаю они правы по поводу русского языка. Я сужу по западным дзен центрам в японской традиции. Тут перемешались 3 языка. Например Сутра Сердца поется на английском, последняя строчка Гате, Гате – так и осталась. Многие атрибуты практики на японском – дзадзэн, кинхин, докусан и т.д. Ведь в дзен слова это не самое главное, всего-лишь палец показывающий на луну.


Это правда. Форма таблетки не имеет значения.

----------


## Miao Da

> Гаутама, как известно, был лучшим буддистом в своём последнем рождении. И Дхарма появилась в мире благодаря тому, что он ей научил. А изучил ли он сам то чему учил? Очевидно да.


"Всё к чему мы прикасаемся учит нас Дхарме".

----------

